# Loft Infected - Something Like Canker?



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all, 

My roller pigeons have been recently coming down with an illness similar to canker. Symptoms started Friday, 2 days ago. A couple of birds were sitting at the corner of the loft with puffed up feathers during feeding time looking pretty miserable. I carefully picked them up and inspected them and found what I thought was canker growing in their mouth, so I set them up in a sick-bird cage and started them on Spartrix (which has worked very well on canker before). I also disinfected and cleaned water founts, perches etc. for the rest of the pigeons. 2 days later (today) there is still no improvement in their condition, and more birds started showing symptoms! 

Upon very close examination tonight I found that what they have does not look exactly like canker - there are growths in the beak and throat, but it is a very whitish type of growth which clings to the sides and base of the throat and does not lump up like canker. Their mouth and throat also has an awful smell to it, seemingly much worse smelling than canker. All birds which are sick are drinking normally but they are eating half of what they usually eat. The two with advanced symptoms seem like it is very uncomfortable to stand on their feet for too long - they have to 'sit' or 'lie' down to take the weight off. Their droppings have been slightly more watery and slightly more green-colored - not bright green but a dark brownish-green. Some have half-closed eyes, and all are severely lacking energy. I don't have any way to take pictures of them right now either...

Does anyone know what this is and how I can cure it? Any pigeon product which I can quickly order to hopefully get these poor guys better again? There are no vets around here who know what they are doing, I already tried that route before.

I seriously do not have a clue why these poor rollers have been getting sick - the birds younger than a year have been having trouble with illness after illness, and I don't have any explanation for it as I have been keeping their loft scrupulously clean, they have a balanced diet with grit and vitamins, sparkling clean water, a sunning porch, etc. etc. They are also not let out this time of year due to their being too many hawks about, so they couldn't have been getting sick from anything they picked up from the ground. These birds in particular are from a rather odd and hard to manage family of rollers - I have other families of rollers and even some young birds from those families living in the same loft which these are in - but I don't have problems with ones of the other families getting sick. My only guess is their genetics - their family blood has weaker resistance to illness in general maybe?

Thank you and any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

From a book 'Respiratory Problems in Pigeons Explained'



> ... more commonly, canker lesions form well back in the throat where they are difficult to see, and in this site they are more often soft, flat and white rather than yellow ...


Also, a serious fungal infection may show up as a white substance in the throat.

If it is Canker, maybe you need to switch meds ... Metronidazole or Ronidazole possibly. Jedds do 'Meditrich' and 'Ronsec' and I expect Foys, Global and Siegels do similar Canker meds.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Question*

Are there also any lumps, lesions or 'blisters' inside the mouth, but towards the front of the beak on the base and sides?

If so, wet Pox could be concurrent.

Any lumps on the outside of the beak/face area?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, best thing to do would be to get them into a vet for a swab and culture on the white plaque areas. If this is not possible then, IMO, you should broaden you coverage to include Thrush (Candidiasis/Sour Crop) caused by yeast and include broad spectrum bacterial treatment, as there are times that a bird will weaken with a bacterial issues and this opens them up to other infections. What ends up happening is the secondary, more obvious infection gets treated, but another co-infections does not get picked up on and the bird does not make it. The very bad odor you mention, to me would be more associated with yeast, and bacteria, but wise to treat the an anti-canker med as well, so three meds, canker, yeast and bacteria.

Make sure you use a 1:9 bleach solution (1 part bleach to 9 parts of water) to disinfect everything, (wipe perches, dip seed and water dishes), but be careful with this solution as it off gases, so you don't want you birds breathing any of the fumes.

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Karyn and John_D - I'm looking at ordering Ronidazole for the canker, Pennchlor 64 as a broad- spectrum antibiotic, and Dr. Pigeon Cocci-Cide for the thrush, all from New England Pigeon Supply (I can only use PayPal right now). Do you have a suggestion of better products than these (which can be ordered with PayPal currency)?

Also John_D, there are no bumps, blisters or lesions anywhere on any of the pigeons. The white stuff in their mouth was starting to gumm up the beaks of two of them preventing them from eating correctly, so I had to gently remove it with tweezers, they are eating fine now but wow this stuff is really nasty and nasty smelling. I looked at them this morning and a couple have mucous in the backs of their throats... could this be severe respiratory issues, or am I way off? 

Speaking of which, how can one tell if his/her pigeons have lower or upper respiratory issues? All I know is they could have general respiratory issues if there is mucous in the back of the throat, they sneeze constantly and they have decreased performance. I need to buy a good respiratory medication to have around here... what are the best medications to combat upper and lower respiratory issues?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, I am sorry I meant to put up a link for what would be needed to treat Thrush (Candidiasis) and sour crop caused by yeast in my last post.

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-651/MEDISTATIN-100-g-(Medpet)/Detail.bok

Not that long ago the product you mention, Dr. Pigeon Cocci-Cide, was mentioned in another thread. I tried to find out more information on this product and could fine very little info on what's in it. As I mentioned in that thread a product that says it will treat Aspergillus and also coccidiosis is unusual, as one in a fungus and the other a parasite. I have also never heard anyone mention that they have has success with this product, so my recommendation would be to stick with the standard first line treatment, issued by vets, for yeast issues in the crop and that is Nystatin.

Not sure if a the Pennchlor 64 (Chlortetracycline) would be a first choice drug as a broad spectrum antibiotic, at least for myself, I think you would be better of with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa. A few other meds that work well (Trimethoprim/Sulfa does as well) for respiratory infections are Doxy-T (Doxycycline and Tylosin)and Baytril. I would order Metronidazole for the canker, as it still is the drug of choice and can be used for its antibacterial proprieties with anaerobic bacteria if any of your hens ever developed reproductive infection issues.

What you can do right now is give the affected birds water with ACV in it (start at 1 teaspoon a liter and work up to 2 teaspoons as you know they will accept it), it will alter the pH level of the GI down, making it a less friendly for both yeast and un-friendly bacteria, it may help with the coating you mention you removed until your meds come in.

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you Karyn! I actually have Trimethoprim/Sulfa (the Medpet powder form) on hand, and I will be sure to order Metronidazole and Nystatin ASAP. Should I start them on the Tri/Sulfa in the morning in the doses which the package says? I started the ACV in their water as well. They are still drinking and eating just enough where they are okay thank goodness, but I know they are probably still not feeling well at all.

By the way, I don't know if this is important or not but the last couple of times I have logged in to Pigeon Talk (right after I put my username and password in and hit enter) my antivirus software notified me that it blocked a potential threat - one being something called 'blackhole' and the other called 'webtoolkit6' (blocked twice now). Just in case an administrator wanted to know or something...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Faith72 said:


> By the way, I don't know if this is important or not but the last couple of times I have logged in to Pigeon Talk (right after I put my username and password in and hit enter) my antivirus software notified me that it blocked a potential threat - one being something called 'blackhole' and the other called 'webtoolkit6' (blocked twice now). Just in case an administrator wanted to know or something...


Check your Antivirus History, it may be able to tell you where the file originated.
I would hazard a guess that it hasnt come from here, but the threats concerned are trojans which can "sleep" until they detect a process on your PC which triggers them, in this case, the logging with a password to a secure site.
The password & usename are stored by the trojan & sent back to the "host".
Your AV prog has detected the running of the trojan & blocked it so no worries there, but the actual trojan may still be on your PC.
Update you A/V definitions & run a full system scan & hopefully it will detect the trojan & quarantine it.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, is there anyway we can get a throat swab done on one of these guys by a vet before initiating any real treatment? Also, do you think you could have them next day the meds to you?

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Karyn, I can have the meds shipped next day but I cannot get a throat swab done by a vet right now - my vet money has recently been used for a foot injury my dog had and to get a throat swab it would cost at least three times the amount of money for the full order of medication. I also do not trust the vets around here as they seem more interested in how much money they are getting rather than the health and care of the patient - they try to cure what is wrong but end up failing. I have already had two of my pigeons die on a vet's table with them saying oh, we should have done this instead or given your bird this instead, we're sorry for your loss, better luck next time, that will be $270 please. Plus they have no love for pigeons and look at my precious bird like my bird is a 'rat with wings', and the question always comes up "Are you sure you want to try and have this bird cured... a pigeon?".

I'm sorry, I don't mean to be offensive to vets as a whole as I know they work to cure and help our beloved pets, but the ones around here just seem like they don't use the right methods and don't know what they are doing. I am sure there are caring and skilled vets out there who excel at their work and have a love for all living creatures - including pigeons.

I can put in the order for the medication at 2:00 today - my birds have been off the Spartrix since yesterday morning so should I start them on the normal dose of Trimethoprim/Sulfa? No changes in any of them so far...

Quazzar, I tried to track down where the web threat originated, but when I try it says 'This is an invalid IP for backtracking'. There are four Trojans in quarantine; I wonder if those are related to the attacks my computer has been having. Nothing else detected with system scans. I have multiple antivirus software and malware programs so I am not too worried about my computer as a whole, I was just concerned that someone coming to Pigeon Talk to chat pigeons would unknowingly get a virus from logging in!

Thank you so much again Karyn for your help!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith , I understand. Yes, myself, I would start the Trimethoprim/Sulfa, following the instructions on the package and get the meds send next day. When you get them in I will help you with doing for them.

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally got the medications in - managed to order then both from Jedds. 

The Metronizazole is in the form of 250mg tablets (Fish-Zole by Thomas Labs) - directions from Jedds (directions for medicating pigeons but it might be directions more for homing pigeons though) say to use 1/2 tablet per bird for three days or 8 tablets per gallon of water for five days.

The Nystatin is in powder form (Medistatin by Medpet) - directions are to mix 5g (Nystatin 400 000 i.u./g) with 1kg of grain for 5-7 days. Could you please tell me how many cups would 1kg of grain be, and can I mix this in the water with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa (and Nystatin?) instead? I have fed these rollers of mine pellets; if I make the pellets moist to put medication on they might crumble before the pigeons have a chance to eat them...

Should I medicate my birds like the directions say, and are all the medications (Trimethoprim/Sulfa, Metronidazole, Nystatin) safe to medicate them with at once? Can they all be mixed in the drinking water at once, or could this be unsafe?

There are no changes on the status of my pigeons, except I just saw today that some of them (the ones who have this sickness the worst) have... bluish-colored tongues? I'm just making a guess here, but I don't think this is good at all. Is the circulation to their tongue getting blocked or something? They are still eating and drinking the same.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, glad you got your meds in, My preference would be to continue medicating the water with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa, but to give the Metronidazole and Nystatin orally. IMO, without an aggressive canker being diagnosed, I think 1/2 a tablet would be a little aggressive for me, I would do 1/4 tablet (62.5) for 5 days and reassess things then (62.5 is still fairy aggressive dosing). With the Nystatin, use the scoop inside to measure out 5g and place this onto a shiny magazine cover, divide evenly in half and put 1/2 back in the jar. Take the remaining 1/2 and add this to 10mL of pancake syrup or honey (this is 2 teaspoons, but use a cooking teaspoon to measure). Stir this well, cover let sit 20 minutes, stir well again and you will have the most standard suspension rate for Nystatin of 100,000IU/mL. I want you to dose your birds 0.10cc for every 100g of body weight, q12h, so a 400g bird would get 0.40cc (about 8 drops) twice a day.

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

...Orally? There are 64 rollers in this loft and half are showing some type of signs of sickness, but okay, I will try. Give the ones which are not showing signs the medication as well? Thank you for the dosage amounts.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith72 said:


> ...Orally? There are 64 rollers in this loft and half are showing some type of signs of sickness, but okay, I will try. Give the ones which are not showing signs the medication as well? Thank you for the dosage amounts.


Sorry Faith, I did not know you had that many birds. Is there any way you can, for a few days, isolate out the truly sick ones and make sure that they are individually dosed? I think is that it's always best to know that a truly sick bird got the correct amount of meds needed and it can be hit or miss at times when medicating through feed and water. 

The rest we can do flock dosing for, 1kg of feed/seeds will be about 5 cups, add 1/4 teaspoon of olive oil to glisten the seeds (stir in well of course, first before adding the Nystatin), so the Nystatin sticks better. The Metronidazole can be added with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa, you just have to make sure the Metronidazole is dissolved in well. To do this, grind up the pills, add a touch of water to make a paste and then add this paste to the water, if you just add the pills they take forever to go into solution and sometimes not completely at that.

You're going to have to do a disinfection cleaning to your loft as well, to do the best you can, to try to avoid any futher outbreaks of what ever is going on there. No sense stomping this out, only to have it pop up again later.

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

There are five rollers which are the worst off, the rest do not have too much gumming up in their beak/throat and are not to the really really badly sick stage yet. I will individually dose these five birds (they are all in sick bird cages away from the rest). 

I will mix the rest of the medication as you directed tomorrow morning but I have two questions on the Nystatin dosing: Should I abruptly switch their feed from pellets to grains to get the Nyststin on the feed (the pellets soak up the oil too quick and crumble), and if half of the pigeons are only eating half the food they normally eat, will they be getting enough of the Nystatin to combat the possible Candidia?

I have been changing their bedding and scraping/disinfecting the floor every three days now, and anywhere else where pidgie poo might have landed (perches, sunning cages, me...) I have been disinfecting daily. I use a 1 part Clorox 9 parts water solution and am careful that it is well ventilated so as not to irritate them. Waterers are cleaned/disinfected and changed twice a day, and feeders are scrubbed and disinfected daily.

Thank you for the flock dosage amounts so I don't have to spend my day dosing each and every individual!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, you should be fine to just go ahead and medicate the pellets without any oil, if I knew you were feeding pellets I would have just said so earlier. The pellets, unlike seeds, have a surface that the Nystatin will be able to more easily attach to, so you should be good to go.

You may have to do a few in depth cleanings over the coming week or two, as until cured, they may still be re-contaminating what you just cleaned. I know it's a pain, but best nip this in the bud.

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Karyn, I will let you know when there are changes in their condition.


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, status on the pigeons is better for the most part - the whitish stuff that was growing in their mouth and throat has disappeared and their breath is not bad-smelling anymore. All but one have been eating normally now (I am hand-feeding the one half of her food since I really want her to gain some strength after this and I don't know if what she is eating is enough), and their droppings have stabilized to being how they should be/look. Out of all, one did not make it - I kept the whitish stuff out of his throat/mouth as best as I could, but I think it was affecting his breathing somewhere lower in his throat where I could not see - he unexpectedly passed away during the night a couple of days back. The rest look like they are recovering though - I am still cleaning and disinfecting everything I can in the loft to keep germs to a minimum. 

The things still hanging in there (other than the one pigeon not eating as much as the rest which I have been feeding halfway) are the mucous in the back of the throat - this gives them irritation once in a while when breathing and causes them to sneeze occasionally and another pigeon which still has a blue tongue. The blue tongue disappeared on all the rest. You mentioned the Trimethoprim/Sulfa was good for respiratory issues as well but the mucous seems like some form of respiratory which has not been killed yet - do you happen to know of another respiratory medication which is safe for the most part but very effective in getting rid of tough respiratory issues?

I'm so glad they are getting better, thank you so much for medication references and dosage amounts and overall help!  

By the way, if this happens to help anyone else with pigeons getting this nasty white stuff growing in the mouth and throat - I found that after the majority of the white stuff is carefully picked out of their mouths with tweezers, it greatly helps to wash their beak and the inside of their mouth with a little antibacterial soap. I know I probably should not have tried this, but it helped greatly - at first I tried it on two birds who were worse off than the rest and it greatly helped their breathing and slowed the growth of the white stuff. I then washed the mouth and beak of every bird which had to have their beak cleaned of the whitish stuff by gently rubbing soap around the edges of the beak with a finger and then very lightly rubbing soap onto the inside of the mouth - not back into the throat. Still holding the beak open (so they would not swallow the soap), I carefully washed the beak and mouth under a faucet with lukewarm water, pointing the beak down towards the sink so as to flush the soap out of the mouth and not down into their throats and being very careful not to get water into their throat or nostrils. I'm sure they did not like the aftertaste, but it really helped. 

Thanks again Karyn for your help!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, thanks for the update, I am glad that things, for the most part, are better. I am sorry you did loose the one bird though, but let's see what we can do do for the other one you are hand feeding. While the Trimethoprim/Sulfa is quite a good antibiotic, there are times when a change in meds may be needed to clear an infection that is proving stubborn in a given individual case. For respiratory problems two good choices would be Doxy-T (combo of Doxycycline + Tylosin/Tylan) or Baytril, I can help you with dosing if needed.

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-1483/doxycycline/Detail.bok
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

Karyn


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

It could be sinusitus. Squeeze the nostrils and see if fluid comes out. If it does in my experience it is sinusitis. 1/2 cc of Tylan 200 sub cue the same as PMV vaccinations will usually stop it. Skip a day and give a second shot if needed. I see this alott in my area because of the Humidity. The stuff in it's throat is not canker but "Snott". Canker always bleed when get it out. Vivagirl


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Karyn, I will put in an order of Doxy-T early tomorrow morning. I would probably dose all of them by mixing it in the water or food as directed since they all might have respiratory issues still hanging in there with the mucous in the throat? 

I was wondering, do you happen to know how effective the Aviomed products are for pigeons? Do you know anything/have an opinion on these two products from them for respiratory:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2524-2525.html
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2522.html

And Vivagirl, you just posted the name of what I thought it might be - Sinusitis! I remembered reading about something like canker before, but I just could not remember the name - the odd thing is, only 1/4 of the affected ones had fluid in their nostrils. I will keep the Tylan 200 and PMV vaccine info in mind - I'm glad my pigeons are getting better for the most part without having to get shots though, I greatly dislike any needles and I'm sure my pigeons don't like them any more than I do  

Thank you Karyn and Vivagirl!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, a lot of times what things like this come down to is personal preference, along with positive, or negative reports from other fanciers on a given product. I, myself, have used both Doxycycline and Tylosin together and separately, so I can speak with first hand experience that they are effective drugs for certain infections. However, I have not used Spiramycin either alone or in combination, so I can't speak to its effectiveness first hand, but I would imagine that it combined with Doxycycline would make an effective medication, whether more, or less so than Doxycycline and Tylosin, tests would have to be to to reveal. Just because of both positive reports and first hand experience, I would go with the Doxy-T.

The other medicine, the Bromhexine, could be useful in helping loosen mucus and phlegm. Again, I have not used this particular medicine, but can find no red flags to caution you on its use and it seems to be if fairly wide use. In reading up on Bromhexine, I was reminded that a tetracycline could be combined with Trimethoprim/Sulfa and if you still have some Tetracycline on hand we could add it in, with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa you are using on the hen you are hand feeding, until your Doxy-T comes in.

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-1169/RESPIRATORY-POWDER-200-g/Detail.bok

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the information Karyn. Also thank you for the link to that Vita King Respiratory Powder. That looks like very effective medication - I might order that soon to keep in my pigeon medicine chest. So far, there are no other changes on my rollers - still have a little mucous in the throat and still feeding Scarlet (the hen) half of her food - although they are much, much better than they were before! Still waiting for the Doxy-T - it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith, I posted the link for two reasons, one was to show you that adding tetracycline in along with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa you were already using would be acceptable and synergistic, as well as showing you that the Trimethoprim/Sulfa you are using is regarded as an effective respiratory medicine. I am not sure you would need to order the Vita King product, as with the addition of a tetracycline to the TMS you already have, you would be a good deal of the way there. Glad they are doing better.

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I finally have the Doxy-T. I will follow the instructions - 1 tsp. per 1 gallon of water - and give it to all the rollers to get this respiratory stuff cleared up, hopefully. The hen which I am hand-feeding is drinking the usual amount of water she always has (it's just the eating which has slowed), so would it be best to let her drink the Doxy-T water on her own or should I hand-medicate her... ?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith72 said:


> Okay, I finally have the Doxy-T. I will follow the instructions - 1 tsp. per 1 gallon of water - and give it to all the rollers to get this respiratory stuff cleared up, hopefully. The hen which I am hand-feeding is drinking the usual amount of water she always has (it's just the eating which has slowed), so would it be best to let her drink the Doxy-T water on her own or should I hand-medicate her... ?


Faith, might want to hand medicate her direct, if you know the concentration of the Doxy and Tylosin, I can help you will doing this. If you get this message late then start her on the water and we can do the individual dosing later.

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Karyn, I apologize for not following up on the information for hand-feeding the hen of mine or on how the rest are doing - an elder friend of mine was having a very rough time and had to be at a hospital for several days - she really doesn't have anyone else who cares about her so I stayed with her at the hospital until the crisis was over. 

I gave all my pigeons, including the hen the Doxy-T in their water and they now seem like they are through this awful sickness! The medications finally worked - and I thank you and everyone else who helped so much for guiding me towards the right cure for my pigeons! You have made some very happy birds 

Thank you very, very much, and I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Faith72 said:


> Karyn, I apologize for not following up on the information for hand-feeding the hen of mine or on how the rest are doing - an elder friend of mine was having a very rough time and had to be at a hospital for several days - she really doesn't have anyone else who cares about her so I stayed with her at the hospital until the crisis was over.
> 
> I gave all my pigeons, including the hen the Doxy-T in their water and they now seem like they are through this awful sickness! The medications finally worked - and I thank you and everyone else who helped so much for guiding me towards the right cure for my pigeons! You have made some very happy birds
> 
> Thank you very, very much, and I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


Faith, thanks very much for the positive update, this good news is most welcomed. Sounds like not only your birds, but your friends as well, are lucky to have a caring person, like you, in their life.

Take care,

Karyn


----------



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Karyn, I try my best, but I think it is really you who has been the caring and helpful person to so many of those who need aid to help their pigeons. Thank you Karyn, for helping those people with pigeons in need and guiding them through rough times on this site - I would imagine your time here is appreciated by thousands - I am certainly thankful for the help you have given me  

Take care, and God bless


----------



## equinox7illian200647 (Nov 30, 2011)

Faith72 said:


> Thank you Karyn and John_D - I'm looking at ordering Ronidazole for the canker, Pennchlor 64 as a broad- spectrum antibiotic, and Dr. Pigeon Cocci-Cide for the thrush, all from New England Pigeon Supply (I can only use PayPal right now). Do you have a suggestion of better products than these (which can be ordered with PayPal currency)?
> 
> Also John_D, there are no bumps, blisters or lesions anywhere on any of the pigeons. The white stuff in their mouth was starting to gumm up the beaks of two of them preventing them from eating correctly, so I had to gently remove it with tweezers, they are eating fine now but wow this stuff is really nasty and nasty smelling. I looked at them this morning and a couple have mucous in the backs of their throats... could this be severe respiratory issues, or am I way off?
> 
> ...


Hi, don't know if this will help? i have had exactly the symptoms you ave had with your birds, mine are garden white doves, stock of 40 birds, then i introduced hay from a farm:OMG lost 7 birds before we realized it must have been the hay, possibly poisend with rat drops or pee. thoroughly cleaned and disinfected aviary, isolated the birds which are still showing sign of being poorly, and treating them all with' Gambakokzid 25 gr sachets' highly recommended. and easy to administer. hope you find a solution to your birds, will keep this forum updated


----------



## equinox7illian200647 (Nov 30, 2011)

Faith72 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My roller pigeons have been recently coming down with an illness similar to canker. Symptoms started Friday, 2 days ago. A couple of birds were sitting at the corner of the loft with puffed up feathers during feeding time looking pretty miserable. I carefully picked them up and inspected them and found what I thought was canker growing in their mouth, so I set them up in a sick-bird cage and started them on Spartrix (which has worked very well on canker before). I also disinfected and cleaned water founts, perches etc. for the rest of the pigeons. 2 days later (today) there is still no improvement in their condition, and more birds started showing symptoms!
> 
> ...


Hi, don't know if this will help? i have had exactly the symptoms you ave had with your birds, mine are garden white doves, stock of 40 birds, then i introduced hay from a farm:OMG lost 7 birds before we realized it must have been the hay, possibly poisend with rat drops or pee. thoroughly cleaned and disinfected aviary, isolated the birds which are still showing sign of being poorly, and treating them all with' Gambakokzid 25 gr sachets' highly recommended. and easy to administer. hope you find a solution to your birds, will keep this forum updated


----------

